# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games >  The Head Hunter class

## Stormtrooper666

Hey, so I just watched this movie and really enjoyed it. For those that have seen the movie or the trailer what would you say his class is?
Im looking for any class that comes closest doesnt matter if its from dnd,pathfinder,etc.

https://youtu.be/PJ3UyXKnJDo

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

Probably either some type of fighter, a armoured barbarian (which some archetypes allow) or a ranger who's favored terrain is snow.

----------

